# Sable Puppy Progression! Anyone with similiar markings?



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is Jakai, our 10.5 week old sable puppy. He's living up to the land shark name and is so lucky he is cute!!!

Anyone with similiar colours as a puppy? We are curious to see what he will end up looking like! 

Sorry, lots of pictures!!

*5 Weeks*









*6 Weeks*









*8 Weeks*

















*9 Weeks *

















*10 Weeks*


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Here's my girl and 8 weeks old. She's also sable so your little fella will look similar


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

NadDog24 said:


> View attachment 560262
> View attachment 560263
> Here's my girl and 8 weeks old. She's also sable so your little fella will look similar


Do you have a picture of her as an adult?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

She's not full grown yet but here she is . She's almost 7 months and pretty much has all her adult coloring


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Love the little studded collar!


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

WNGD said:


> Love the little studded collar!


Isn't it the cutest?! The kids on our street call him a "bulldog" because of it lol. It belongs to our 9 year old shepherd. It's been a while since he has worn it haha!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Right at 12 weeks.










About 16 months.











Right at 22 months.










Best of luck with your Sable.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if this works, should be the link to my "progressions of a sable" photo album. Your pup looks fairly typical as far as basic markings. Exact pattern can be better guessed at by looking at photos of the parents and grandparents


https://www.facebook.com/dainerra/media_set?set=a.10202349385529392&type=3


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

He's got a lovely color! My dog was a much darker sable, so I can't contribute from experience, but I would guess he's going to get pretty dark, especially on his back.


----------



## NCShepherd (Nov 18, 2019)

Eva looked like a lighter sable when we first got her, but she has gotten really dark! Here was her at 9-10ish weeks and then recent (14 months).


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

NCShepherd said:


> Eva looked like a lighter sable when we first got her, but she has gotten really dark! Here was her at 9-10ish weeks and then recent (14 months).
> View attachment 560328
> View attachment 560329


Wow she's beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Memememe (Jun 18, 2020)

They are all so precious


----------



## ins0ma (Feb 17, 2020)

Three months:









8 months (current):


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely pictures! Jakai is now 11 Weeks & 5 days.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Bailey at 8 weeks, around 6 months and now at 1 year.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Coal was a tiny bit darker than Bailey at 8 weeks, but he is a black sable now at 6 months.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

We have officially hit the 12 week mark!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a great shot!


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

14 Weeks! Getting better with the nipping, learning commands so fast BUT he's hitting the stubborn stage for sure!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nice looking pup. I don't think he is being stubborn. He probably doesn't understand what you want him to do as his brain is not fully developed yet. That happens around five months of age. Maybe you need to slowly start working on generalizations under low distractions. He might be feeling overwhelmed with what you are asking or maybe your training sessions are too long.


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Nice looking pup. I don't think he is being stubborn. He probably doesn't understand what you want him to do as his brain is not fully developed yet. That happens around five months of age. Maybe you need to slowly start working on generalizations under low distractions. He might be feeling overwhelmed with what you are asking or maybe your training sessions are too long.



Thanks for the observation! You're probably right. We will see how the next few months go. Looking forward to seeing his progress.


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is following along but here's a 4-month picture. He weighed in around 40lbs.








A funny one for good measure:









And one from the weekend. He is getting so much darker and so handsome! I've never had a shepherd with a black spot on his tongue and I think it really suits him  









He is 5 months on Monday and will update then with a new picture and weight


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

8 weeks:









7 months:









One Year:


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@MineAreWorkingline ok, so that was the weird behaviour that Juno did at 5 months. I thought she was possessed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @MineAreWorkingline ok, so that was the weird behaviour that Juno did at 5 months. I thought she was possessed.


What?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What?


When my puppy was 5 months, we had a few awful weeks. But I think you explained it well: her brain was maturing and she didn't know what I wanted. She was regressing, she knew how to sit perfectly, and now she wouldn't sit and she was growling etc. We got through it, but I thought for sure something was going on, something more than me not being a good handler.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Amazing thank you JunoVonNarnia and Jorski!! When I was waiting for my pup I would spend hours on this page looking for puppy to adult pics. Even better than you are both from Canada too!!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

He's turning into a handsome dog. Looks so mature and smart!!
Thanks for the update, we always enjoy seeing them grow up.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

This is my sable boy Finn ... in order 8wks, 9wks, 13months and 11months


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

finn'smom said:


> This is my sable boy Finn ... in order 8wks, 9wks, 13months and 11months
> View attachment 562042
> View attachment 562043
> View attachment 562044
> View attachment 562045


Another Canadian!! Thanks for viewing our post! 

LOVE the second one. And the name. Finn is so cute!!!!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

danicameier said:


> Another Canadian!! Thanks for viewing our post!
> 
> LOVE the second one. And the name. Finn is so cute!!!!



That second photo is so telling of his personality ... he's such a sweetie most of the time, then the land shark comes to visit lol


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

danicameier said:


> And one from the weekend. He is getting so much darker and so handsome! I've never had a shepherd with a black spot on his tongue and I think it really suits him
> View attachment 562008
> 
> 
> He is 5 months on Monday and will update then with a new picture and weight


Beautiful dog. Already has the posture of an adult.


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Your pup have such a beautiful color! Will probably become darker and darker...mine was lighter when she was little but now her face is blackish....update the transformation and good luck with the boy! 😍

Alice at 10 weeks: 









At 6 months:









9 months (now):


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

*correction: in the first picture I think she was younger, like 8 weeks or so🤔 don't remember lol


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Alexiad90 said:


> *correction: in the first picture I think she was younger, like 8 weeks or so🤔 don't remember lol


Shes beautiful


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Officially hit the 5 month mark today and weighed in at 52lbs! He makes me laugh on the daily. He's equally as sassy as his 9 year old big brother Mac!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Jakai looks like he has some serious attitude 😁 very nice looking pup and Mac is so handsome he has such a sweet look on his face.


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

6.5 months. Can't believe what a handsome guy he's turning into!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s so handsome


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

10 weeks










3 months









5 months


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

David Winners said:


> 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 564798


Omgosh. Dying at this first picture. I hope you have this framed. So adorable!


----------

